#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Эстония >  > > >  >  >  Прошу отозваться буддистов Эстонии.

## Джамбал Непалец

Пожалуйста выдите на контакт, практикующие из Эстонии. :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

А почему - смайлик?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

Потому, что человек не ждет мгновенной реакции. 
(Понимает, что люди могут быть заняты более интересными вещами, например )

----------


## Кунсанг

До сей поры не отозвались? Ай-я-яй видать что-то срочное может быть другое.

----------


## Карма Палджор

А почему не поискать по сайтам Эстонии? гугль хорошо и быстро поможет

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> До сей поры не отозвались? Ай-я-яй видать что-то срочное может быть другое.


Так ведь Эстония  :Smilie: 

http://www.dzogchen.ee/ajakava/_home.htm
http://www.buddhism.ee/?page_id=85&lang=ru
http://www.budcon.com/

...если это еще актуально

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2012)

----------


## Toshih

В эту субботу 3 марта в 11 часов в г.Нарва, ул. Кереса 20, 2 эт. «CenterYoga» состоится встреча с буддийским монахом, представителем традиции Дзэн - Чиньё Сунимом. 
Будет лекция на тему "Дзэн. Медитативные практики в современной действительности.", ответы на вопросы и, конечно, медитация! 
Вход свободный. Монах поделится огромным личным опытом практики и виденьем того, что представляет из себя традиция Дзэн в современном мире. 

Быстрый темп, нехватка времени, семья, обязанности, работа. Плохая экология, повышенная информационная нагрузка, кризис системы ценностей. 
Возможно ли обрести внутреннюю гармонию и не зависеть от внешних обстоятельств? Как интегрировать себя с миром, используя любые обстоятельства в качестве Пути? Как работать с эмоциями?

Чиньё Суним родился в Санкт-Петербурге. 
2008 г. начал практиковать дзэн в международной школе Кван Ум, как мирянин. 
2010 стал хэнджа (послушником) в храме Джангёнса в (Ю.Корея).
2011 принял обеты сами (шраманера). 
2011 – 2015 обучение в школе медитации ордена Чёге (曹溪宗基本禪院). 
2016 принял обеты Бхикку (бхикшу), таким образом приняв полную монашескую ординацию. 
2016 - 2017 практиковал и обучал дзэн-медитации мирян в храме Мусанса (школа КванУм/Ю.Корея)
Лето 2017 практиковал в Сингапуре и Малайзии в ретритном центре Кван Йон Чон Лин. 
Всего Чиньё Суним прошёл 12 трехмесячных ретритов в разных корейских храмах и храмах Кван Ум (Мусанса и в храме Малайзии), в том числе 100 дневный соло-ретрит.

----------

